# مواصفات الماء المقطر



## ابوميسم (26 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني في هذا المنتدى العزيز ... الذي استفدت منه كثيرا ولله الحمد والفضل ..

املك محطة نحلية مياه ro

ويطلب مني الكثير من الاشخاص مياه شبه مقطرة ... لاستخدامات مختلفة 

مثال : رديتر السيارة .. او ماكينة المزرعه . او لغرض التظيف ... المهم انه لا يوجد اي استخدام طبي لها ... فاقوم بانتاج مياه نسبة الملوحة فيها 8 جزيء في المليون ولكن من دون النظر الى اي اعتبارات اخرى .. كالرقم الهيدروجيني مثلا ....

سؤالي : ماهي مواصفات الماء المقطر ... هل فقط يكفي ان يكون نسبة الاملاح فيه صفر ؟ 
ام لابد من ضبط نسبة الرقم الهيدروجيني ؟ واذا كان لابد منه فكم الرقم المثالي للماء المقطر ؟

شكرالله لكم ودعوتي بكل خير لكل من دخل وقرأ وشارك بهذا الموضوع


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (26 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم الماء المقطر يعتبر حامض ضعيف حيث ان درجة الحموضة تكون بحدود بين 6 - 7 بسبب امتصاص ثاني اكسيد الكربون من الجو ولاستخدام هذه المياه في رديترات التبريد يجب ان تكون درجة الحموضة ما بين 9.5 - 10.5 
ويتم ذلك باضافة بعض المواد الكيميائية لمنع التآكل .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## abue tycer (27 ديسمبر 2010)

الماء المقطر يجب ان تكون دالية الحموضة متعادلة وهي 7ومحتوى المعادن صفر اضافة الى خلوه من اي مكون غازي اما منظومة التحلية ro لا يمكن ان تعطي ماء ذات مواصفات للماء المقطر حتى ولو ان كفاءة انتزاع الاملاح بنسبة 100 % مع تحياتي


----------



## ابوميسم (27 ديسمبر 2010)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي الكريم الماء المقطر يعتبر حامض ضعيف حيث ان درجة الحموضة تكون بحدود بين 6 - 7 بسبب امتصاص ثاني اكسيد الكربون من الجو ولاستخدام هذه المياه في رديترات التبريد يجب ان تكون درجة الحموضة ما بين 9.5 - 10.5
> ويتم ذلك باضافة بعض المواد الكيميائية لمنع التآكل .
> وبتوفيق الله


 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبارك فيك ...

اذا هل استطيع ان اقول ان هذه هو المواصفات المثالية للماء المقطر ؟؟


----------



## ابوميسم (27 ديسمبر 2010)

abue tycer قال:


> الماء المقطر يجب ان تكون دالية الحموضة متعادلة وهي 7ومحتوى المعادن صفر اضافة الى خلوه من اي مكون غازي اما منظومة التحلية ro لا يمكن ان تعطي ماء ذات مواصفات للماء المقطر حتى ولو ان كفاءة انتزاع الاملاح بنسبة 100 % مع تحياتي


 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء ...

لماذا ال ro لا يمكن ان تهعطينا ماء مقطر ونسبة الاملاح صفر ؟؟ واذا قمنا بنزع العناصر الغير مرغوب فيها كالحديد قبل دخولها للمبرين ؟؟ 
ماء معدوم الاملاح ....ماذا اذاُ ؟؟

انتظر ردك بارك الله فيك ونفع بعلمك ....


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (29 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
المياه المنتجة من وحدات التناضح العكسي تمرر على وحدة تبادل ايوني للتخلص من الاملاح المتبقية لتكون المياه خالية من الاملاح . 
وبتوفيق الله


----------

